# Special Forces destroy al-Qaida camp cache



## RackMaster (Apr 16, 2008)

I wonder why the press doesn't put stuff like this in the papers. :uhh:



> *Special Forces destroy al-Qaida camp cache*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## car (Apr 16, 2008)

:uhh: They won't leave the IZ? The story dosen't support their editorial board's message?


----------

